# Small Poland Spring Moses Bottle Find



## wjma16 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello all......found this at a tag sale last week. It is a small Poland Spring Moses bottle with a ground opening for a glass stopper. It didn't come with the original stopper.....I had one from another bottle that seems to fit ok. It appears to be a BIM. I cannot find much info about these, maybe someone out there can give me some help with regards to rarity, value etc. Thanks for looking!


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi - and I have a large repro I just posted in general chat about bottles, because it doesn't have straight mold seamds.  Does yours?  If you are selling this one - let me know.
 RED Matthews


----------



## wjma16 (Aug 20, 2013)

> RED Matthews


 Hello and thanks for your message. Mine has straight mold lines up the sides. The lip appears to be hand tooled. I am thinking of selling it but have no idea of it's fair market value.
 Wayne


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice bottle and welcome.
 I think they were a 1921 issue. It does have the Facsimile stuff on the back, correct? 
 They don't come up for sale very often so a current price I won't even try to attempt. I will say if you put it up in a good place I'd be surprised if you didn't get more that $100.


----------



## wjma16 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for your message.....the only info I was able to find was at this site: http://www.palabrashop.com/moses.htm
 I collect insulators and I know quite a lot about them, not so knowledgeable about bottles but learning more every day.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 21, 2013)

Correction, the date is not known in the book. I was trying to work from memory there.
 Check out the book by Pal Vincent.
 http://www.palabrashop.com/moses.htm


----------

